

Proceedings of Recent Workshop on Plan 9 - qznc
http://iwp9.org/proceedings.pdf

======
neverm0re
Fetching this PDF is a bit problematic right now, so have a mirror:

<http://www.mediafire.com/view/?qyx13hkdvt0e594>

------
agumonkey
cached version of the front page in case the server is still busy:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gf2cpz0...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gf2cpz0DFYAJ:7e.iwp9.org/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-
nightly)

pdf fails to load entirely as for now.

